# Cheapie strobes



## outlaw66 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey all,

Just wondering if the cheapie strobe kits on ebay are anything worth looking into. Dont really have the $ to stick into hideaways, but really want more than my center strobe! More so because i like the looks of strobes!


----------



## squeaky3 (Oct 3, 2010)

i have a set off ebay

i dont use them all that much but when i have used they they worked fine

a friend of mine got a set before me...he had a power supply go bad and when he talked to them, they sent him a replacement supply for free i believe

just make sure you silicone like crazy around them as they tend to leak if you dont


----------



## Yooper75 (Dec 30, 2010)

I would personally spend the money on the Whelen kit I got mine from Ovideo for $200 shipped to my door. I would be more worried about what the quality of the strobe tubes are because they can equal the cost of the total kit if you replace enough of them quickly.

http://www.oviedosafetylights.com/S...e_Heads_and_Cables_for_Vehicles_and_Snowplows


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

i got a set from my local autozone, they were like 20 dollars i think. they were the cheapest effin things you could possibly buy but they work flawless, i couldnt complain. there are 4 strobes and the controller. you can change the flash pattern just like any other strobes and they are bright as hell.


----------



## Strobesnmore (Jan 31, 2007)

Most of those kits on Ebay are cheap chinese kits and are a waste of money. We get customers all the time that try to save a few bucks and when they come calling even the cables are so cheap we can't even use them with a real strobe kit. We have kits for 159.99 with 4 strobes, cables, and 5 year warranty so trying to save $25.00 will cost you much more in the long run. Read my post on the 90 watt versus 60 watt kits before you buy and you may save yourself even more money..


----------



## clp94 (Dec 18, 2010)

Strobesnmore;1176399 said:


> Most of those kits on Ebay are cheap chinese kits and are a waste of money. We get customers all the time that try to save a few bucks and when they come calling even the cables are so cheap we can't even use them with a real strobe kit. We have kits for 159.99 with 4 strobes, cables, and 5 year warranty so trying to save $25.00 will cost you much more in the long run. Read my post on the 90 watt versus 60 watt kits before you buy and you may save yourself even more money..


lol i put the 20 dollar kit on my lawn tractor:laughing: i will look into the strobe kits you have on your website and make my decision. is there any way you could get me a 6 outlet controller with 4 strobe heads and 2 grill mounted strobe heads?


----------



## taz_6_1999 (May 30, 2011)

I have two sets of the autozone strobes and have never had a problem with then other then haveing to make the wires longer. And they a bright for the cost.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

lol i have the ebay LED controller on my little mower pulled sprayer trailer. Then som led lights. it was only 5 bucks for the controller but took like 3 weeks to get here! 
bought 2 years ago. it had 3 functions functions now only one flash pattern work but i dont care it has had round up, water, brine and weed-b-gone spilled in it. i would put it on a truck if it could handle the lights. got priority one to give us a quote on our kodiak and iit was in the thousands. so instead every truck has just one ABLE lightbar by sho me


----------



## Detroitdan (Aug 15, 2005)

I bought two pairs of the $20 Hong Kong leds in blue, figured if they didn't work well I wouldn't be out much. Actually bought one pair and liked them so I added a second pair in the back window. I got the ones that have I think 22 LEDs each, about 1.5 by 3 inches. I was actually pretty pleased with them, they were bright enough, and mounted inside so I wasnt particularly worried about moisture. They aren't as fast or as bright as the Whelens, but they aren't ridiculous money either. For the very rare occasions I use blue lights in my pov they ought to last long enough. I'm sure they wouldn't last a week in a police vehicle, but a few minutes every once in a while, I can replace them ten times for what the Whelens cost.

That being said, I got some amber ones that appeared to be the same thing as the blue ones, but they suck, they aren't bright at all.

I tried a set of the little ones that have three leds in each head, and 3 heads on each bracket. Only bright if youre looking directly into them. Not much of a warning light. Think I might find a place to use them as marker lights.


----------



## Plow man Foster (Dec 10, 2010)

Detroitdan;1294414 said:


> I bought two pairs of the $20 Hong Kong leds in blue, figured if they didn't work well I wouldn't be out much. Actually bought one pair and liked them so I added a second pair in the back window. I got the ones that have I think 22 LEDs each, about 1.5 by 3 inches. I was actually pretty pleased with them, they were bright enough, and mounted inside so I wasnt particularly worried about moisture. They aren't as fast or as bright as the Whelens, but they aren't ridiculous money either. For the very rare occasions I use blue lights in my pov they ought to last long enough. I'm sure they wouldn't last a week in a police vehicle, but a few minutes every once in a while, I can replace them ten times for what the Whelens cost.
> 
> That being said, I got some amber ones that appeared to be the same thing as the blue ones, but they suck, they aren't bright at all.
> 
> I tried a set of the little ones that have three leds in each head, and 3 heads on each bracket. Only bright if youre looking directly into them. Not much of a warning light. Think I might find a place to use them as marker lights.


Funny you bring that up! On ebay those guys are all for getting POSITIVE Feedback...They will do anything to get it. WHen i got mine the main power switch wasnt working. I know its only 1 buck at walmart but when i told the guy. that the switch didnt work he quickly told me my refund would be on its way back to my account.. As long as i left him positive feedback. (I've done this a couple times.... SHHH!) lol


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I bought a set of chinese hideaway strobes. Piece of sh*t. If you put them on during the day you literally could not see them they were so dim. At night they were OK...but I ended up ripping them out. should have paid for quality.


----------



## gtstang462002 (Dec 23, 2009)

I had bought a set of the Chinese hide-aways off of fleabay. The guy tried to change the ad after my payment was processed and tried telling me that I had bought a presale item that would't ship until 2 months later. I forced him to refund my money and then I went and bought a set of 6 strobe Whelens from another seller that I am completely happy with. I think I ended up spending like $30 more for the real deal.


----------

